# Why Do you Think This Style of Kung fu Was Named Wing Chun?



## Siunimtao (May 16, 2012)

Im Intrested in Your Opinions or Views Of why This Style of Kung Fu Has The Name Wing Chun?

Do you believe the Tale of A Ladie Named Wing Chun?  or Do you think other wise????


----------



## Domino (May 16, 2012)

All open to imagination.
I believe it was named after somebody, humans do that alot and not necessarily because she was a martial artist.


----------



## J W (May 16, 2012)

VT Museum has an interesting theory on this.

http://home.vtmuseum.org/articles/meng/truthrevealed.php

"With regards to the Yim Wing Chun element of the legend, consider once more the relevance of secret rebel societies.  `Yim' can be translated to mean `prohibit' or `secret.'  The term `Wing Chun' referred to a geographic location - the Siu Lam Wing Chun Tong (Always Spring Hall), where the rebels perhaps practiced martial arts and orchestrated their seditious activities.  The use of the term Spring symbolized the rebirth of the Ming Dynasty and Always referred to the reestablished dynasty lasting forever.  After the destruction of the Southern Shaolin temple and its Wing Chun Tong, the survivors changed the character of Wing from Always to Praise.  The term Praise referred to the fact that the revolutionaries had to spread the word about the revolution after the destruction of their base. Thus, `Yim Wing Chun' was actually a codename, meaning (protect) the secret art of the Wing Chun Hall."


----------



## Eric_H (May 16, 2012)

J W said:


> VT Museum has an interesting theory on this.
> 
> http://home.vtmuseum.org/articles/meng/truthrevealed.php
> 
> "With regards to the Yim Wing Chun element of the legend, consider once more the relevance of secret rebel societies.  `Yim' can be translated to mean `prohibit' or `secret.'  The term `Wing Chun' referred to a geographic location - the Siu Lam Wing Chun Tong (Always Spring Hall), where the rebels perhaps practiced martial arts and orchestrated their seditious activities.  The use of the term Spring symbolized the rebirth of the Ming Dynasty and Always referred to the reestablished dynasty lasting forever.  After the destruction of the Southern Shaolin temple and its Wing Chun Tong, the survivors changed the character of Wing from Always to Praise.  The term Praise referred to the fact that the revolutionaries had to spread the word about the revolution after the destruction of their base. Thus, `Yim Wing Chun' was actually a codename, meaning (protect) the secret art of the Wing Chun Hall."



That info is from the Hung Fa Yi family.


----------



## WC_lun (May 16, 2012)

Given the verifiable parts of Wing chun history, I believe the Hung Fa Yi history to seem uch more accurate.


----------



## Siunimtao (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for Posts,Intresting, Yim- Secret ,  So Wing Chun Was a  Hall or temple sort of? I wonder how that got its name?

There are many tales  which seem to intend for us to lose Sent of the Real meaning?


?
I assume we have all Heard of the Crane Vs Snake Tale?


----------



## mook jong man (May 16, 2012)

I tend to believe that the Abbess Ng Mei taught Yim Wing Chun her system and named it Wing Chun after her.

In our lineage it was a bird being attacked by a large rodent not a snake , the bird apparently used it's wings to deflect the rodents attacks.


----------



## Vajramusti (May 16, 2012)

Siunimtao said:


> Im Intrested in Your Opinions or Views Of why This Style of Kung Fu Has The Name Wing Chun?
> 
> Do you believe the Tale of A Ladie Named Wing Chun?  or Do you think other wise????


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
An opinion.
I am in a well known Ip Man line of wing chun-IM-Ho Kam Ming- Augustine Fong. The family legend speaks of Ng Mui and Yim Wing chun
and the art being named after Yim Wing Chun. Legends are common in martial  arts  history. I take it as an informative legend...need mot be taken literally.
Ng Mui is revered in several styles with the wing chun style being the capstone of her evolution. She reportedly learned from the movements of 
cranes and snakes. The straight centerline concept may have come from  Fukien crane and the winding.drilling/seeking  motion of a Southern (Emei?) snake style.
She kept the quick coordinated stepping from a previous mouse style.
Ng Mui is also the plum flower and that flower symbolism is in several styles.The plum flower can blossom on harsh weather and in difficult ground-it's a perennial.
Wing chun can mean always spring or something similar. The combination of metaphors and symbolism is a rich source of appreciation of the art for some- including
me.
A feminine style- not dependent on muscular strength.

joy chaudhuri


----------



## Siunimtao (May 16, 2012)

A feminine style- not dependent on muscular strength.


I agree,
I believe Its all in The Name, 
Wing- We Develop a Bird like Body Structure,-Crane
Chun- Spring- Attack like a wound up Coil Spring- Snake


Just My 2cent


----------



## celestial_dragon (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know if the story is true or not, but I like it, gives it a sort of mystery to it.


----------

